# Female compatibility in all-male tank



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Substrate spawners, such as Julie and Calvus, will they stimulate aggression among mouth-brooder males?
Also, many often suggest a group of Acei and/or Yellow Lab in an all-male tank, but donâ€™t mention if they should be all males or not.
:idea: Please input, based on either experience or theory.
Thanks


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have an all male peacock/hap tank with a trio of labs, one of which is currently holding (again). The presence of that female has NO impact on the rest of the tank. Everyone else basically ignores the labs. I also have one p. acei in that tank. No idea of gender. He/she also is a non-issue. Tank is quite peaceful . . .


----------



## NZ1001 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Assuming they are mostly adults...


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, mostly young adults with color


----------



## Boomr99 (Dec 19, 2007)

I also have an all male peacock / hap tank. I have several fish that are unidentified sex (yellow lab, albino zebra, julidichromis) and a male / female pair of black calvus. They cause no issues in my tank whatsoever. In fact my female calvus is sure interesting to watch and more active then her male counterpart. No one picks on her and all is fine. I've only had the calvus in there for about a month though, so no breeding yet.

Hope that helps.


----------

